# non-entrants have to eat too



## Unity (Feb 3, 2008)

I have to agree with bigwheel.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  No, not on everything. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Head Country makes good rub and sauce. I've had some for quite a while and just got around to trying it. It works well on ribs. I put the babybacks on at noon and took 'em off just before 5:00, no foil. It was beautiful today in N. VA, probably 60° this afternoon. 





--John
(I'd make the sauce not quite as sweet and a little hotter, but that's just my peculiar preference. It's darned good for a ketchup-based recipe.)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2008)

Mr. Unity those look great!
Now EAT, EAT!


----------



## wittdog (Feb 3, 2008)

Good looking bones...try the Head Country Hot...Good stuff.


----------



## Griff (Feb 3, 2008)

Nice looking ribs John. We can't wait to see the entry photos.


----------



## Unity (Feb 3, 2008)

wittdog said:
			
		

> Good looking bones...try the Head Country Hot...Good stuff.


Hmmm, just what I was wishing for. Thanks, Dave.

--John
(Thanks, Puff, we did EAT, EAT. Gooood. Well, we ate the rack in the pic. The other one I Foodsaver'd and froze. Griff, the entries are starting to accumulate. I'm checking them off against the list.)


----------

